# L.E.D. Stage lighting & Effects lighting



## Clifford Crump (Jan 6, 2009)

6 par cans (American DJ Pro 64) 
1 American DJ Tri-Phase
1 American DJ Mystic
2 Chauvet light strips
1 set of crank stands for trussing

All lighting is LED

For sale, if anyone is interested I can send pictures.

Text me at 361-533-2751


----------

